# A job well done by Rick aka dustyflair



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Rick aka dustyflair, along with one helper, installed about 100 sq ft of cork floor in my office Tuesday in about 3 hours. He showed up on time and got the job done exactly as I wanted it. He is very knowledgeable and charges a fair price. I would recommend him to any of you. Will post some pictures of the job later...

Thanks again, Rick.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Did you know that he is the former 9 time world heavyweight champion..........of the world?
Rick did a great job for me as well. 1200 sq. Ft. Of wood flooring and tiled 2 bathrooms as well.
WHOO!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

hey thanks guys. do you mind adding a reply to the flooring post I have in this same section. I posted it to the top so it should be on page one! Thanks again!!!


----------

